# compressor map t28



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

Hi, I've be doing some research on turbos lately to see how the hs kit for the ga is matched to the engine and was wondering if someone has a compresspr map for the out put on the t28 turbo they are using..I'd like to do the math to see if it is a good match or if I'd be better off buying a different turbo to do this build up on my car..dont want to blow it..I want it to be reliable with very little chance of surging and causing a fatal engine problem..{if I crank the boost up to destroy I don't know a turbo gsr for say}Not that I'd intice a street race or nothin..Just checking all my bases before I make my pitch...


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2002)

A T-28 is a hybrid turbo, using a T-3 compressor and a T-25 turbine. 

The turbo used in the Hotshot kit is a 60 trim T-3 compressor. Here's a map for it:

http://www.turboneticsinc.com/comp_maps/fig4.html

A GA16 running about 15 psi of boost (about a 2.15 pressure ratio with a 2 psi pressure drop for the intercooler and piping), with a 120 degree F intake manifold temp will flow about 23-27 lbs/min at 7000 RPM, depending on volumetric efficiency. 

As you can see from the map, the HS kit has a pretty decent turbo match. It's probably a little bit too big for just a mild GA16, but what is good about it is that as you build your GA16 up with cams, headwork, forged internals, 3" exhaust, etc, this turbo will keep up. The turbo itself can support about 280 whp. You'd have to run about 20 psi on a GA16 to get that kind of power, which would take some pretty serious engine work. 

So, i think this turbo is a pretty good choice. It has decent spool up (not great, but decent), and can support the max power level most GA guys will be able to generate.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

Looks good to me..Thank you for the info.It's sometimes a good thing to have room to grow.I love having something to work on in my spare time, and working at a machine shop has its french benifits.Especially when your boss has a bigger love for making power.I'll try your no#'s as well as the ones I found in a turbo book to see{they only differ by .5 for the intercooler drop and a 10 degree diff in manifold temp}what I come up with..Experence
out weights book smart.I'll split the differnce, and play with some of the other varibles and start planning.
Thanks again


----------

